# Indian 9-22-13



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Went out this morning which pretty much turned up zilch. 3 snags,1 lost crank,and only thing that hit was a measley little 6" eye dink in around 4 hrs of trolling.

water temp: 66.7
Clarity: 1.5'. Clearest that I have seen this year.


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

Won't be long and the fall bite will be on in the channels.


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Been out the last two Sundays fishing has been slow but we managed two keeps last week and three today. It's slowly getting better


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

These are today's


----------



## Buckeye John (Nov 23, 2010)

Great Job !!!


----------



## fishguy 888 (Aug 8, 2012)

From shore?


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Nope we were jiggin early and then on troll in the afternoon. We did a little everything everywhere.


----------



## BrookdaleBrothersOutdoors (Jun 10, 2012)

Did you hit them jigging or trolling??? (Or its a secret )


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

In the last two weeks 4 of the 5 keepers come jiggin in the morning. Only one keeper and one dink caught trolling


----------



## ry6985 (May 8, 2011)

What part of the lake do u jig in and what kind of rig do u use normally?


----------



## Larry Winkelman (Mar 29, 2012)

We been wanting to head up to the lake for saugeye but I think its still early. Anyone seen any crowds at the normal spots this year? That's always a good sign. Well good fishing to all!!!

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Headed back up Sunday probably check out the moundwood area. Anybody been out?


----------



## 93stratosfishnski (Aug 25, 2011)

Larry Winkelman said:


> We been wanting to head up to the lake for saugeye but I think its still early. Anyone seen any crowds at the normal spots this year? That's always a good sign. Well good fishing to all!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


be the one that finds out if theyre biting first.. be the one to create the crowd. if you wait for the reports you'll miss the best bites.. i promise


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

I will be there regardless of what's anybody "says" they are catching. I agree the only way to find out is to find out yourself!


----------



## Larry Winkelman (Mar 29, 2012)

Went to moundwood tonight from about 8:30 til 11 and didn't have a bite. We were the only ones there. But it felt good to get out and make a few casts. It was a beautiful night! Its getting close but I think its a little early yet. Well good fishing to all!!! 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## carp (Oct 31, 2011)

Ive been doing great from the bank on pan-fish, catching around 20 crapppies and bluegills every evening this week on ice jigs tip with spikes, fishing about 18 - 20 inches deep.


----------



## saugmon (Jun 14, 2006)

Larry Winkelman said:


> We been wanting to head up to the lake for saugeye but I think its still early. Anyone seen any crowds at the normal spots this year? That's always a good sign. Well good fishing to all!!!
> 
> Sent from my LG-VM670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app



Around 8 boats hogging up dream bridge this morning. We trolled 3 hrs for only 1 white bass but did miss a couple nice fish.Pretty nice a calm morning out there.

Water Temp: 64


----------



## Larry Winkelman (Mar 29, 2012)

Thanks for the info. Anyone bank fishing that area? I have done really well quite a few times underneath the bridge slamming big crappie. Well food fishing to all!!! 

Sent from my LG-VM670 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Hope the fish are ready to play this weekend. Big saugeye tourney this weekend!!!


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

saugmon said:


> Around 8 boats hogging up dream bridge this morning. We trolled 3 hrs for only 1 white bass but did miss a couple nice fish.Pretty nice a calm morning out there.
> 
> Water Temp: 64


fished there sunday a few boats there nothing but crappie and a coupel dink eyes caught


----------



## Big Eye (Feb 16, 2009)

Come on wind and rain , 2 day championship this weekend we need current through the bridge areas.


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Fishing looks good Saturday. Could shape up to be a rough Sunday. But we are ready to fish!!!!


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Took last weekend off the boat to sit n stand ready to fish this weekend hope fish r still where I left them good luck to all in the tournament boat 19


----------



## Fishbaughzach (Oct 28, 2010)

Does anybody have any details on the Saugeye Tournament? Who is running the tournament? Interested in fishing it if possible.


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Mid ohio saugeye trail is putting it on must be member to enter it is the last one of the season


----------



## walleyejigger (Sep 29, 2009)

jaws01 said:


> Mid ohio saugeye trail is putting it on must be member to enter it is the last one of the season


his is the championship tourney had to fish 2 other tournments to be abel to fish this one its not a open tourney


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

Thought those last three days would never end. Headed out in the morning for two days of pre-fish and then the two day tourney!!!


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I might be heading to Indian on Friday are the tournament fishermen allowed to prefish it on Friday?


----------



## jaws01 (Sep 30, 2013)

Yes u can prefish friday 

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Search4eyes (Sep 16, 2013)

SLOW day on the water!


----------

